# TASM wo?



## Kimble (4. April 2002)

hi,
Ich progge schon länger in Assembler allerdings nur mit MASM.
Ich hab schon vor längerer Zeit gelesen, TASM soll der beste Compiler sein, allerdings hab ich nirgends TASM gefunden.
Kostet es was, oder kann ich es downloaden???
Wenn ja, wo???

Danke für jede Antwort!!!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. April 2002)

Der TASM ist von Borland. Eine Beschreibung mit Bestellmöglichkeit findest du auf http://www.borland.com/borlandcpp/cppcomp/tasmfact.html. Kostet immer noch stolze $129,95. Es gibt natürlich weitaus günstigere Methoden, an diesen Assembler zu kommen, aber darauf darf und werde ich hier nicht weiter eingehen 


reima


----------

